#  Krankheiten >   Seltsamer Knoten unter der Brust >

## Darling

Hallo, 
ich habe Anfang des Jahres (Feb/März) ca. 5 cm unter meiner linken Brust einen kleinen Knoten entdeckt, ca. 5mm.
Im Juni war er ca. 1cm groß, tat aber nicht weh. Mein Hausarzt war im Urlaub, ich bin zu seiner VErtretung, diese meinte es handelt sich wohl um einen Lymphknoten den ich einfach weiter beobachten soll.
Gut, hab ich dann auch brav gemacht aber verändert hat sich nichts.
LEtzte Woche hab ich beim duschen entdeckt, dass er sehr gewachsen ist und jetzt gute 2-3cm groß ist und er schmerzt auch extrem.
Gestern war ich dann deswegen beim Hausarzt und als ich im erzählt habe was seine Vertretungsärztin im Juni diagnostiziert hat, hat er sich schlapp gelacht. Es sei lediglich eine verstopfte Talgdrüse die man (wenn ich will) kurz einritzen und ausdrücken könnte. Ich soll die Finger davon lassen, dann geht sie irgendwann von selbst weg.
Mittlerweile habe ich aber so starke Schmerzen, dass ich heute Nacht kaum schlafen konnte, wenn ich meinen linken Arm bewege schmerzt es sehr und auch wenn ich überhaupt nichts mache tut es weh. 
Glücklicherweise habe ich im Juni noch einen Termin beim Hautarzt vereinbart, der ist in 3 Wochen aber 3 Wochen mit Schmerzen sind sehr lange..... 
Ich kann icrgendwie nicht glauben, dass das eine Talgdrüse ist, würde das wirklich dermaßen wehtun?
Ich war bei 2 Ärzten, beide haben unterschiedliche Dinge gesagt....
Was denkt ihr?
Talgdrüse oder was anderes?

----------


## josie

Hallo Darling!
Eine Talgdrüse tut normalerweise nicht weh, außer sie ist infiziert und es bildet sich Eiter. Dadurch würde der Knoten wachsen, er sieht dann auch rot aus und ist berührungsempfindlich. 
Es handelt sich also um einen Knoten, der direkt unterhalb der Haut sich befindet?
Wenn Du dir unsicher bist, dann solltest Du auch noch zum Gyn gehen und das anschauen lassen, ich kann das jetzt aus der Ferne nicht beurteilen, ob es sich um einen Hauttumor(knoten) handelt oder ob es von der Brust ausgeht.
LG Josie

----------


## Darling

Das merkwürdige ist, dass man den Knoten aüßerlich kaum sieht aber man spürt ihn sehr, sehr deutlich aber es fühlt sich so an als ob er irgendwie nach innen wächst (ich weiß, klingt ziemlich bescheuert).
Er ist nicht rot, es sieht aus wie ganz normale Haut

----------


## josie

Hallo Darling!
Ich habe vor kurzem ein kleines Atherom (Grützbeutel), seitlich unter der Brust gehabt, in der Nähe des Brustbeines gehabt.
Ich könnte mir durchaus vorstellen, daß es bei dir sowas ähnliches ist, aber wenn Du deinem HA in dieser Sache jetzt nicht ganz vertraust, dann hol dir einen Termin beim Gyn, der kann zumindest sagen, ob es notwendig ist, eine Mammographie zu machen, oder ob es kein Knoten ist, der vor Brustgewebe ausgeht.
Dann kannst Du diesen Punkt schon abhaken, bis dorthin ist dann auch der Termin beim Hautarzt.
LG Josie

----------


## KopfUntermArm

Ein besuch beim Arzt wäre wahrscheilich angebracht.

----------


## Darling

Das ein Arztbesuch notwendig ist weiß ich, war ich ja auch bereits und in 3 Wochen bin ich beim Hautarzt

----------


## Darling

Hallo nochmal,  
ich habe mir gestern Abend mal die Überweisung vom Hausarzt die ich am Mittwoch bekam angeschaut und es steht "Atherom" drauf.
Das habe ich dann antürlich gleich gegoogelt und bin jetzt etwas schlauer.
Leider ist da sDing jetzt schon wieder gewachsen und knallrot. Ich kann meinen Arm immer shclechter bewegen nd der BH drückt permanent drauf. Habe heute Morgen beim Dermatologen meinen Termin auf Montag 18 Uhr vorverlegt.
Hoffentlich krieg ich das Wochenende einigermaßen rum.
Meine größte Angst ist, dass das Atherom plötlich von alleine platzt, ist das möglich?

----------


## josie

Hallo Darling!
Wieso hast Du den Termin verlegt?
Ein Atherom kann tatsächlich platzen, bei meinem Mann ist das mal passiert, falls das am WE passiert, kannst Du nur ins KH in eine chirurg. Ambulanz gehen.
Den BH solltest Du übers WE am besten nicht anziehen.
LG Josie

----------


## Darling

Ich habe den Termin vom 22. November auf den 7. November *VORverlegt,* ich halte die schemrzen nämlich nicht mehr aus.
ich weiß derzeit auch nicht wie ich das wochenende überstehen soll und zusätzlich zu den schmerzen habe ich angst, dass das atherom platzt, es ist mittlerweile gute 3-4cm groß knallrot und wenn ich tief einatme tut es extrem weh.
Den BH werde ich in der Wohnung wohl wirklich weglassen und nur anziehen wenn ich am Wochenende bei meinem Pferd bin

----------


## Darling

So, nachdem ich gestern meinen Termin beim Dermatologen hatte, kann ich BEricht erstatten (falls es interessiert): 
Ich hatte am Wochenende Fieber und hab nur im Bett/Sofa gelegen. Mein Knoten war gestern ca. Tischtennisball groß und hat echt über geschmerzt.
Der Hautarzt hat festegestellt, dass er hochgradig vereitert ist und das Gewebe in umliegender Gegend auch. Theoretisch hätte ich Antibiotika schlucken müssen und wenn die Entzündung dann zurückgegangen wäre, hätte das Atherom inkl. Kapsel operativ entfernt werden müssen.
Dem Dermatologen war die Warterei allerdings zu heikel (bLutvergiftung) und so hat er beschlossen es einzuschneiden und dann den Eiter auszudrücken.
Das Problem war, dass eine örtliche Betäubung bei entzündungen nicht richtig wirkt (irgendwie ist der PH wert dann verändert) und so hab ich quasi fast alles ohne Betäubung erdulden müssen.
Er hat es trotzdem mit der örtlichen betäubung versucht, hat sie an ca 15 Stellen gespritzt und dann 15-20Min gewartet, der Erfolg war Mäßig.
Dann ging es mit dem Skalpell weiter und jeder Menge rumgedrücke. Sogar der Arzt war erstaunt wieviel Eiter da rauskam. Zum Schluss hat er irgendwelche Brocken/Klumpen mit der Pinzette entfernt und mir gezeigt. Dann hat er in die Wunde irgendwelche Kegel reingeschoben und einen Verband drumgemacht. 
Ich habe gefragt wie ich die NAcht rumkriegen soll, da meine Schmerzmittel übers WOchenende aufgebraucht waren. Ich bekam 2 Rezepte...1x Schmerzmittel, 1x Antibiotika.
Leider war es schon 21.30 und keine Apotheke mehr geöffnet. Zuhause habe ich dann festgestellt, dass der komplette Verband schon durchgeblutet war und die schmerzen waren unerträglich. Zum glück habe ich noch 2 800er Ibuprofen gefunden, damit bin ich über die Nacht gekommen. Heute Morgen war ich dann gleich in der Apotheke und werde jetzt die nächsten 3 Wochen Antibiotika nehmen. 
Zum Schluss sagte derarze dann noch, dass das thema jetzt -wenn ich Glück habe- erledigt ist. Es könnte allerdings auch sein, dass die Verbliebene Kapsel nochmal operativ komplett entfernt werden muss. 
Heute Abend krieg ich den Verband gewechselt, ich bin gespannt und habe Angst

----------


## josie

Hallo Darling!
GsD hast Du es jetzt hinter dir.  

> Das Problem war, dass eine örtliche Betäubung bei entzündungen nicht richtig wirkt

 Das ist tatsächlich ein großes Problem, falls Du also wieder mal ein Atherom hast, laß es so früh wie möglich entfernen, dann ist auch die Wundhöhle nicht so groß
Gute Besserung
LG Josie

----------

